# Photo Tourney - Beverages



## Fatback (Mar 10, 2014)

Should be simple enough. Basically any liquid made for drinking. Excluding Water.

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## spirit (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Kornowski (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mr.doom (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Geoff (Mar 14, 2014)

Great photos!  Wish I had something I could use (and no, I can't go and take one )


----------



## Punk (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Danny, your photo seems a bit out of focus no?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 14, 2014)

Punk said:


> Hey Danny, your photo seems a bit out of focus no?


It appears to be a bit out of focus with extra sharpening applied.


----------



## Punk (Mar 14, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> It appears to be a bit out of focus with extra sharpening applied.



It actually looks blurry


----------



## G80FTW (Mar 15, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Great photos!  Wish I had something I could use (and no, I can't go and take one )



And why not? Whats stopping you from pouring a glass of fine wine??  The only thing thats stopping me is my lenses haha. My 18-55mm kit lens is just horrible with macros.  Although, I could try using my Canon S110.... I havent really played with the macro much on it and its image quality is generally better than my Nikon so I might try and get something with it.

I actually might have something in mind.....a little product photography I was thinking about doing at work today but I havent the product for it yet.


----------



## spirit (Mar 15, 2014)

G80FTW said:


> The only thing thats stopping me is my lenses haha. My 18-55mm kit lens is just horrible with macros.


Mine was taken with the same 18-55 which you use (and a flashgun)...


----------



## Punk (Mar 15, 2014)

G80FTW said:


> And why not? Whats stopping you from pouring a glass of fine wine??  The only thing thats stopping me is my lenses haha. My 18-55mm kit lens is just horrible with macros.  Although, I could try using my Canon S110.... I havent really played with the macro much on it and its image quality is generally better than my Nikon so I might try and get something with it.
> 
> I actually might have something in mind.....a little product photography I was thinking about doing at work today but I havent the product for it yet.



You can do some decent macro with that... I mostly do all my macros with a similar lense


----------



## G80FTW (Mar 15, 2014)

Punk said:


> You can do some decent macro with that... I mostly do all my macros with a similar lense



Im not saying its not decent, it is.  But it still doesnt focus as close as my Nikon E990s lens did and that was an old point and shoot. My E990 had an amazing macro ability.


----------



## Punk (Mar 15, 2014)

G80FTW said:


> Im not saying its not decent, it is.  But it still doesnt focus as close as my Nikon E990s lens did and that was an old point and shoot. My E990 had an amazing macro ability.



Yeah it's definetly not a macro lens, but you can get some very nice results with it  . That's what I meant.


----------



## Ramodkk (Mar 15, 2014)

The shot doesn't even have to be a macro shot, think outside the box!


----------



## G80FTW (Mar 15, 2014)

Magreenery said:


> The shot doesn't even have to be a macro shot, think outside the box!



Haha I am! I was thinking about doing a product shot of orange juice and an orange with a twist but I have been busy lately so I havent got around to it.  I think Ill just sit this one out.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 16, 2014)

G80FTW said:


> And why not? Whats stopping you from pouring a glass of fine wine??  The only thing thats stopping me is my lenses haha. My 18-55mm kit lens is just horrible with macros.  Although, I could try using my Canon S110.... I havent really played with the macro much on it and its image quality is generally better than my Nikon so I might try and get something with it.
> 
> I actually might have something in mind.....a little product photography I was thinking about doing at work today but I havent the product for it yet.


Well lets see, I don't have wine, and I don't have a fine glass to use lol.

Just get some extension tubes for your lens, costs < $50 and turns any lens into a macro lens by lowering the minimum distance you have to be for focusing.


----------



## G80FTW (Mar 16, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Well lets see, I don't have wine, and I don't have a fine glass to use lol.
> 
> Just get some extension tubes for your lens, costs < $50 and turns any lens into a macro lens by lowering the minimum distance you have to be for focusing.



Does it reduce image quality?


----------



## vroom_skies (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## G80FTW (Mar 16, 2014)

vroom_skies said:


>



Reminds me of the old glasses that Pizza Hut used to have in the 90s except they were red.  I loved those glasses I wonder if they still have them?


----------



## Kornowski (Mar 17, 2014)

Punk said:


> Hey Danny, your photo seems a bit out of focus no?





WRXGuy1 said:


> It appears to be a bit out of focus with extra sharpening applied.





Punk said:


> It actually looks blurry



It was way back when, when I first got my 50mm 1.8

F YOU GUYS, IT WAS A CREATIVE CHOICE


----------



## Geoff (Mar 17, 2014)

G80FTW said:


> Does it reduce image quality?


It has no glass of it's own, so it just depends on the quality of the lens you use with it.



Kornowski said:


> F YOU GUYS, IT WAS A CREATIVE CHOICE


----------



## spirit (Mar 17, 2014)

Are we ready for the poll?


----------



## Fatback (Mar 17, 2014)

I think we are Jason. I don't have time right now but I should tonight. But if someone wants to do it feel free.


----------



## spirit (Mar 17, 2014)

Here you go http://www.computerforum.com/228044-photo-tourney-poll-beverages.html


----------

